# Study Web Site????



## 1bigbox (Jan 17, 2008)

I found a site that ive been using to study and wanted to know if its any good. The site is id44.com, they have a series of tests that are free and a few 30 question tests that are free also. i was thinkikng of buying some but if the site is no good then i dont want to waste the money..

Thanks alot..


----------



## Markhk (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you talking about EMT websites? Or Paramedic? 

For EMT:
www.emtb.com is actually pretty good, even if you don't own the testbooks. You can take the chapter pre-tests which get graded and are good review.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 22, 2008)

www.emtb.com

http://www.skillstat.com/learn.htm

http://www.lessstress.com/simulator/sim.htm  (not great, but fun anyway)

http://www.trauma.org/index.php/main/moulages/   (fun anyway)

As for books...start with the one (or whatever you have for class).  Then, I personally like the Learning Express books. And they are available online so you don't have to buy them.

http://images.learnatest.com/SearchPDFs/Paramedic_Certification_Exam_3e.pdf

http://images.learnatest.com/SearchPDFs/EMT_Basic_3e.pdf


And there are the classis Brady Books...

http://www.prenhall.com/bradybooks/

http://www.prenhall.com/limmer/


----------



## Katie (Jan 22, 2008)

good resources   Added a couple to my bookmarks.  Personally I found emtb.com to be quite helpful.


----------

